# What new perks would you be willing to pay extra for?



## karoug (Jul 3, 2008)

What perks would entice you to send money to Furaffinity if they offered extra features to paid subscribers without reducing the features regular users get?

Should the ability to search be available to everyone or just paid members? It does use up more resources after all.


- Ability to use the search function
- Commission listings where a paid subscriber can list their availability for commissions.
- The ability to return more results per page when browsing or looking at galleries.
- A gold star by your name
- Dinner with Dragoneer 

Anything else?


----------



## Artie (Jul 3, 2008)

Ability to use a search function would be the most obvious choice.  However if FA just had a tag system that allowed anyone to tag any submission with any tags, and search was based on THOSE TAGS ONLY, then I think it would be the best search solution.  No need to actually search entire descriptions or comments.  Kind of like the Danbooru (e621) concept, but on FA.

I also like the idea of subscribers getting some kind of tiny icon by their name to show that they are a subscriber supporting the site.  Kind of like the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 icon LJ users have on their profile, but maybe a gold/silver pawprint or something.  Maybe a tiny little icon that can even show up next to their name in comments and everything.

Maybe allow paid users to use img tags in their journals?  I know there have been times when I wish I could embed an image or two in an FA journal, even just an image hosted offsite.  But this would be for journals only.  Not comments, and not submission descriptions.  I don't see a practical use for images in either of those.

*I definitely think nothing should be taken away from the current free functionality to give to subscribers/paid users.*  That would have a negative impact on the site.  And I say this as someone who WOULD go for a subscription anyway.

I personally would be willing to "subscribe" and get nothing more out of it than a special tiny icon by my name showing that I am a subscriber/supporter of the site.  I get way more out of FA than any of the actual pay-only furry sites out there, and I would gladly pay a recurring fee to help support it as long as I can afford it.  As important as it is to support the many artists out their with commissions and such, it's also important to support infrastructure like FA which helps us find so many of them in the first place and so conveniently browse so much art!


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Jul 3, 2008)

how about a raffle every week or so for those who have subscribed. The prize could be ferrox t-shirt or something like that...


----------



## karoug (Jul 3, 2008)

Artie said:


> Maybe allow paid users to use img tags in their journals?  I know there have been times when I wish I could embed an image or two in an FA journal, even just an image hosted offsite.  But this would be for journals only.  Not comments, and not submission descriptions.  I don't see a practical use for images in either of those.



I really like that idea. Occasionally I've wanted to add my own emoticon image in comments instead of one of the standard ones though.


----------



## karoug (Jul 3, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> how about a raffle every week or so for those who have subscribed. The prize could be ferrox t-shirt or something like that...



That would probably lots of time from the admins to run though. Maybe once a quarter? Perhaps users could offer their own prizes such as commissions, computer stuff, etc. and the winner or winners gets to choose.


----------



## artdecaderoo (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree with Artie's post, except for tags/searching, that seems like something that should be free.

These suggestions tend toward contributors (artists/writers,etc), rather than watchers and fans (i love you guys!), but here they are anyway.

Maybe subscriber's thumbnails could be larger when they post art/stories/etc, and their journals be in bold or have a little icon by them, some kind of attention grabber.  

Another option would be to allow users to choose whether or not certain submissions are viewable to everybody or exclusively to subscribers.  A sort of voluntary way of thanking those that have contributed, and a way of getting other people to contribute.

The front page could have, in addition to 'recent posts', 'recent stories' etc, a 'recent subscriber's posts' that is larger and more noticeable.  Or maybe even a sidebar with their recent submissions that appears throughout the site (though I can see page clutter becoming an issue there).

Maybe subscribers could get a discount on their FA:U badge fee, or on the t-shirts and stuff that are sold via or in relation to FA.

Of course any suggestion here is assuming we live in some kind of magical world where implementing these kinds of concepts is as simple as flipping a light switch.  Regardless, I like where this thread is going.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 3, 2008)

An extra special gold color theme?


----------



## wolfyama (Jul 3, 2008)

artdecaderoo said:


> Another option would be to allow users to choose whether or not certain submissions are viewable to everybody or exclusively to subscribers.  A sort of voluntary way of thanking those that have contributed, and a way of getting other people to contribute.



Like a super happy "I helped FA" club!

I would totally go for that. I mean, I pay about 30 bucks a month for my cellphone plan, and I don't use it NEARLY as much as I do FA. I would not mind at all shelling out a few bucks a month to be on this website.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 3, 2008)

Well off the top of my head I can suggest a few ideas...



Allowed to view more pictures per page
Possibly an icon to show you're helping FA
Use of images in journals (though I think this should be for everyone if they host it themselves)
"Subscriber" automatically tagged to images? (This could be used for artdecade's idea of a front page section for subscribers)
Names given a color to show you're a subscriber
Gallery Folders (sorta like DA)
The ability to rearrange your user page?
That's all I can think of at the moment


----------



## snowmizer (Jul 3, 2008)

*
The idea of image tagging in journals is something I'd be really happy with. I miss that about DA but am no way going back to that stuck up online highschool drama fananza. FA has a much better community groove to it where as DA everyones self centered.

As for viewing more per page...can't we already view like 48 submissions at a time?

I had a few ideas but totaly lost them bah! Anywho um...yeah, that's all for now ^.^;; â™¥ 

*


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd happily pay to be able to have folders in my gallery (for different types of submissions, at least, even if they weren't customizable), folders in favorites, and the ability to edit comments.

I don't mind the idea of having search available just for paid or "premium" or whatever-you-want-to-call-it accounts.  It would certainly be worth paying for.  But I know absolutely nothing about the technical side of any of this -- I remember reading somewhere in the eighteen-page thread that most of the "paid" features being discussed would use up too much resources.  *shrug*

And yes, I agree that all the current functions and features of the site should remain free, if only to keep the drama down to an acceptable level.  >^_^<

I guess another question for this thread might be, what would be considered a reasonable payment for a premium account?  (I assume it would be paid yearly or semi-yearly, similar to LJ or sites like that?)


----------



## Occoris (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmm. Maybe stacked subscriber fees?
Like three bucks a quarter lets you edit your comments; ten bucks lets you use the search function AND edit your comments, fifteen bucks gets rid of the Ads on the sides, 20 bucks lets you host a picture with a max of maybe 1250X1250px.. and so on? with different colored pawprints or something by your name to let people know which level you are?
It seems logical just on the reasoning that half of us seem to be broke- it'd be better to have more people chipping in a few bucks every now and again PLUS the people chipping in for full subscription, than a lesser minority having the full ONLY. 

Of course, ladder subscriptions might be difficult to manage, and the worth/what would go into each level is debatable, naturally, because my view of worth of things is somewhat skewed XD

but, i DO agree with everyone else- keep the non-subscriber's capabilities the same ^_^


----------



## greenmonkey (Jul 3, 2008)

Since searching is something that doesn't exist at the moment, to be able to have it, even if you have to pay for it would be perfectly fine by me. I'm sure most people would understand that there's a lot of money needed to run a site like this, so there ought to be a few features that aren't free. Also, if the reason that FA doesn't allow searching is that it causes a heavy burden on the servers, this would allow just a select group to have that ability and not just anyone.
Also a cool symbol or icon next to your name or a better layout might be worth the $$$


----------



## Obsydian (Jul 3, 2008)

I would HATE to have to pay to search.
Would probably cause me to return to DA.  It's bad enough now.
I want to say maybe more customized layouts on your pages, I think that would be worth paying for.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 3, 2008)

A taco dispenser.


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to agree with the search function where you can search for specific tags,  maybe be able to change your layout of your gallery (kinda like LJ where you change change how your journal looks), and last of all, higher quality/larger pictures.

Oh, and I like the idea of the star by your name.  SO you can be all like oh yeah I support this shiiznat! xD  And the commissions thing.


----------



## Kender3421 (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the gold sticky star idea. I would pay for it.

I had an idea about the raffle idea. Each quarter, there would be one artist who would be able to do a commision for the winner.

Also, maybe have an ability to pay multiple months at a time since there are some people who have more money one month then the next.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd be ecstatic if you could customize filters better. xD It's probably impossible, but I'd love to be able to browse the site without having boobs/etc thrust in my face all the damn time. 
(/asexualrants)

Butyeah, in all seriousness I'd support the site if it had a search option, and maybe be able to customize your journal/home page with your own layout or something. Most of the suggestions so far I'd probably spring for.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> A taco dispenser.



Seconded. ;]


----------



## oCe (Jul 4, 2008)

What would *I* pay for?

-Search. If it's as big a drain on the servers as everyone says it is, this is totally a logical choice in my mind to only allow paid users to use it, once it's implemented.
-Improvements to the Note system; the ability to search Notes in particular would be awesome!
-Shiny Extra Graphics. C'mon, everyone wants a star by their name.
-The ability to "screen" comments a la LJ. While I don't think it would be wise to allow outright comment deletion by any party but the admins, a 'screen' feature would be a nice compromise. Don't like a comment? Hide it from view!
-Multiple avatars!


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 4, 2008)

If the ferrox codebase is set up properly, search should not be so resource intensive that it cripples the site and as such should NOT be a premium, payment only feature.  What you want is to search by tags instead of searching the entirety of every text post and description on the site.  Look at how FAP does it.

The ability to organize stuff into folders is also something that I would not restrict to paying users only.  It'd be helpful for everyone to be able to upload pictures they've been given in a separate folder from their main submissions, for example.

As for stuff I'd like to see be granted to subscribers...

* Raise the size limit on submissions.  For example, right now pictures over certain dimensions are automatically resized and shrunk; a paying user's pictures wouldn't be, as long as they weren't positively absurd.  (I recognize the need for a cap to deal with griefers who would create a 1 pixel by 50,000 pixel picture.)  A paying user would also have a higher filesize limit.
* The sticky little icon indicating that you're a subscriber is good, of course.
* Some limited ability to customize user page...  As long as you don't make it so flexible that people can put in hostile HTML or script, wreck the site's formatting and make it a godawful ugly myspace mess, etc.  This could include being able to upload a profile image like on DA.
* Ability to choose between all of your avatars each time you post something, like you can on Livejournal, instead of having to do a sitewide avatar change every time you want a different face.  Alternatively though, a better way to handle this (thinking of people who let their subscriptions lapse) is to make that a base feature of the site like LJ has for its free version, and have the pay version be that you can have more avatars uploaded.
* The ability to turn off the ads.  If this is impossible due to contracts already signed, at least the ability to restrict ads to the control panel pages only or perhaps front page only.
* Search for notes. This is a slightly more intensive search feature since it does do a fulltext search instead of searching tags, so it's reasonable to restrict it to paying subscribers.
* Exempted from arbitrary limits like how many : icon username : will actually show up as linked icons in your posts, if such arbitrary limits even still exist in Ferrox.
* Ability to have more than one featured image, or to have all recent image posts previewed as thumbnails instead of just the most recent one - or if Ferrox already does this, then raising the cap on how many are displayed for a premium user.
* A premium user can perhaps see more posts per gallery / browse / image inbox page


----------



## lzeringue (Jul 4, 2008)

Nothing.  No, really-- FA, like so many other sites that supposedly rely on donations is making the same fatal mistake.  Not showing us the paperwork for the expenses so that we know our donations go to legitimate ends.  There would be no need to pay for extra features if they'd just do this.  The skeptics like me, who aren't donating on this premise, would suddenly give all they could muster, and FA would float in a sea of donations.  Don't believe me?  Go look at what everyone's saying on /furi/.  One quote that sticks out to me is, "Dragoneer's gonna have a hot new set of rims soon"  Or something to that effect.  People don't fully believe all this money is going to the site, and um... it's justified.  The admins have never shown us that our donations are being used for the site.  They just throw an arbitrary number of money they "need" at us and beg until they get it.  There is no need to create a steady source of revenue for FA, because they'd have one if they would just show positive proof that they needed more money.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 4, 2008)

Allow me to say 'nothing' for a slightly different reason.

I'm fine with FA the way it is. I don't feel the need to customize the hell out of everything I use. The features that I'm interested in seeing implemented are either unfeasible or slated for Ferrox. The only other thing I'd like to see is less downtime and better functionality overall, which isn't something you really need to pay specifically for.

Maybe it's just because I'm unemployed. Should I ever get a solid income, I wouldn't mind tossing a little FA's way every now and again, just for the heck of it, to show my appreciation for the site if nothing else.


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 4, 2008)

The search function would kill FA faster than ever before, even if it can take the load now. Can you imagine the load it would have to deal with with thousands of people searching for photos constantly all at the same time.

btw, "gold star paid accounts" is another sense of dick wagging in my opinion. This shit is all over dA enough as it is. I'd say just keep FA the way it is but, you know, MAKE IT WORK and keep the donations thing open. People will be happy to donate several dollars a month for a site they (they being thousands of people) use almost everyday.


----------



## SDWolf (Jul 4, 2008)

If I remember right, Yak has already said that a lot of the things mentioned here and elsewhere (search, improved tagging, gallery folders, etc) are already in the works for everyone, and would not be limited to just paying/donating users if FA goes that route.

That said, I think one of the admins needs to post a bulleted list of "Things That Will Remain Free to All FA Users" to clear up some of the confusion.

What would I pay extra for? Just an _option_ to turn off the ads, really. A little star by my name would be a nice touch, but its absence it wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me. Hells, that could be optional, too, since I imagine there are a few furs that would prefer not to show it.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 4, 2008)

I gave it some serious thought, after reading a lot of other opinions on the matter.

I would MUCH rather keep things 'equal', on the outside. Meaning, I would prefer perks that are visible ONLY to me.

How would that work? Well, perhaps something along the lines of what VCL has. Kind of. Where you log in, and only YOU can view your stats. So.. something only you yourself would see.

For example- I'd KILL for a better notes system. I'd pay for being able to create folders and shuffle notes around, categorize them, etc. I'd pay for being able to have extra notes. I'd pay for a way of being able to delete a lot of notes at once. Right now, I have to get commissioners to send descriptions and references to a gmail account, because I can't keep track of the notes.

I think things like that keep things fair to those who wouldn't be able to pay for stuff. On the outside / surface, nothing has changed.

Another thing? Different uploading system. Maybe those who pay could also have the option of uploading multiple files at once, instead of just one at a time. Yet again, this is something only those who do pay, would see.

A search function only for those who pay seems VERY iffy to me. I don't think I like that idea. I'd want EVERYONE to be able to search, whether they pay or not. : )

Erm, PERSONALLY I would put a cap on how many files can be uploaded per day, per user. Some sort of number that would be very difficult to reach in the first place, maybe like 20 files uploaded per day? Even for those who like to wait and upload their work all at one time, 20 is still a LOT! And for those who pay, they could get an unlimited amount of uploads per day.

Just my two cents, really. I really like the idea of whatever perks are offered, is something that only the user themselves can see when they log in. That way no one feels left out, yes? :0


----------



## karoug (Jul 4, 2008)

lzeringue said:


> ...Not showing us the paperwork for the expenses so that we know our donations go to legitimate ends....



Well, either you believe them or you don't really. Unless they form a formal non-profit or corporate entity and post financials I don't see any indisputable proof being presented. The level of "income" is too low anyway with the money being spent on equipment and the time volunteered. Even if all of the past contributions were pocketed by the staff, which they certainly were not, the compensation for time and money spent *by*the staff would no doubt be well below the minimum wage. In Mexico.

Actually, I suspect it's hard for the FA staff to trust people they don't know well too. They've probably been burned in the past. 

Lzeingue - Did you get a response, or lack thereof, from someone on the staff that was a bit offputting or something like that?


----------



## gliengul (Jul 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> A taco dispenser.



lol...

I'd settle for a backup server fund so that FA could go cluster-happy.


----------



## karoug (Jul 4, 2008)

gliengul said:


> lol...
> 
> I'd settle for a backup server fund so that FA could go cluster-happy.



I think the current hardware might end up being the backup hardware so - Mission Accomplished!  Waste-not-want-not after all.

Also, I'd much prefer a beer dispenser. When I did a job in Australia they had beer at the office!


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 4, 2008)

Dispenser goes here!

As long as FA is completely fixed I'll be damn happy.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 4, 2008)

More people to work on and complete Ferrox.


----------



## Toonces (Jul 4, 2008)

I've got a silly idea.

When Ubersite was having issues with collecting money for server space, the webmaster implemented Uberboard. It's nothing special, just a little bar at the top of the website. You send $1 over paypal and then whatever message you want gets put in rotation on the uberboard for 24 hours. 

It is used mostly for silly little things. I bought a message a couple times just to throw a cheap joke up on the front page. You'd see people posting "Happy Birthday!" messages and stuff like that. It's fun. It was a relatively minor feature that people could have fun with, and brought in a small trickle of money for the site, more than nothing. Maybe as a premium user you have the right to have one message in rotation on FAboard at any one time, or maybe it's a $1-for-24hrs thing like at Ubersite. Either way, it's a feature that I think would be perfect for premium accounts because it adds something fun to the site that doesn't really detract from a regular user's experience.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 4, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> I've got a silly idea.
> 
> When Ubersite was having issues with collecting money for server space, the webmaster implemented Uberboard. It's nothing special, just a little bar at the top of the website. You send $1 over paypal and then whatever message you want gets put in rotation on the uberboard for 24 hours.
> 
> It is used mostly for silly little things. I bought a message a couple times just to throw a cheap joke up on the front page. You'd see people posting "Happy Birthday!" messages and stuff like that. It's fun. It was a relatively minor feature that people could have fun with, and brought in a small trickle of money for the site, more than nothing. Maybe as a premium user you have the right to have one message in rotation on FAboard at any one time, or maybe it's a $1-for-24hrs thing like at Ubersite. Either way, it's a feature that I think would be perfect for premium accounts because it adds something fun to the site that doesn't really detract from a regular user's experience.



That is a nifty idea!


----------



## karoug (Jul 4, 2008)

The banner is a fun idea!


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 4, 2008)

I can only see problems with the banner. Unless the messages people want broadcast were HEAVILY monitored, I don't think it would be wise to have it on there. I can only see it being of use to someone if their message was "-insert name here- sucks" and "Burn in hell, furfags", not to mention "HAI A GURL WANNA YIFF?". In which case, the only people who are going to want to use the banner system are the wholesome ones.

And lets face it, who ever heard of a wholesome furry?


----------



## vlaadlynx (Jul 4, 2008)

lzeringue said:


> Nothing.  No, really-- FA, like so many other sites that supposedly rely on donations is making the same fatal mistake.  Not showing us the paperwork for the expenses so that we know our donations go to legitimate ends...



You've already posted this in *2 other threads*. *Dragoneer has stated that it will be posted next week once all this gets caught up.
*If you would actually read the responses to your posts in the other threads, you would know this.
Also, from what I understand, this information has been given freely in the past when requested. So I don't understand how they're 'not showing the paperwork', when they have in the past, and said they will in the near future.



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I'll post those up sometime mid-next week. Right now I'm really busy with FAU stuff and moving at the same time. Come Monday, once we buy the servers and get everything taken care of, I'll be able to settle down and start crunching all the numbers properly.





			
				LimeyKat said:
			
		

> Expenses have been posted in the past upon request, but if you're wanting physical photos of a dead metal box, I highly doubt you're going to gain anything from them you haven't already been told.





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Correct. :smile: We've made all past donations/expenditures public upon request.


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 4, 2008)

I was thinking maybe the ability to customize your FA user page with a background or template...kind of like LJ or Myspace :3


----------



## Artie (Jul 4, 2008)

SachiCoon said:


> I was thinking maybe the ability to customize your FA user page with a background or template...kind of like LJ or Myspace :3



Have you seen how bad Myspace looks?  >_>  Remember SheezyArt and how horrible userpages on that site looked?

Customization like that can be cool, but in the hands of the masses, is dangerous and makes viewing somewhat of a chore in many cases. :/

I would be much more for a broader set of pre-set page cuztomizations that actually look good, rather than allowing anyone to just do whatever they wanted.  *shudders*  No offense to you of course.  But we both know it would be bad overall!


----------



## Eevee (Jul 4, 2008)

customizable pages are ok as long as I can also have it autoban anyone who tries something stupid like lime on magenta


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 4, 2008)

Artie said:


> Have you seen how bad Myspace looks?  >_>  Remember SheezyArt and how horrible userpages on that site looked?
> 
> Customization like that can be cool, but in the hands of the masses, is dangerous and makes viewing somewhat of a chore in many cases. :/
> 
> I would be much more for a broader set of pre-set page cuztomizations that actually look good, rather than allowing anyone to just do whatever they wanted.  *shudders*  No offense to you of course.  But we both know it would be bad overall!



Well, within reason of course. At any rate, it was just a suggestion :3


----------



## icehawk (Jul 4, 2008)

SachiCoon said:


> I was thinking maybe the ability to customize your FA user page with a background or template...kind of like LJ or Myspace :3



Only if I can have a setting that disables displaying that.


----------



## Occoris (Jul 5, 2008)

you know, somehod i missed the filter customization, but i agree wholeheartedly.

I complain allt he time because there are things that i can't see but would like to-

For instance, I have no problem with gore or nudity, nipples, etc- but I HATE having outright porn need to be enabled as well :/


----------



## Artie (Jul 5, 2008)

Occoris said:


> you know, somehod i missed the filter customization, but i agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> I complain allt he time because there are things that i can't see but would like to-
> 
> For instance, I have no problem with gore or nudity, nipples, etc- but I HATE having outright porn need to be enabled as well :/



Perhaps they could change the site filter to three levels instead of two.

- General submissions only
- General and Mature submissions only
- General, Mature, and Adult submissions (All submissions)

?


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> customizable pages are ok as long as I can also have it autoban anyone who tries something stupid like lime on magenta



I am SCREAMING in agreement with this!!

In fact, don't even make those colors AVAILABLE. Make a set number of colors, and make it impossible for the user to choose colors that would make their page illegible. As in, a certain color could not be chosen for the 'background' if a specific color was already chosen for the text, you know?

To keep people from using, say, orange text against a red background. AUGH!


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 5, 2008)

Artie said:


> Perhaps they could change the site filter to three levels instead of two.
> 
> - General submissions only
> - General and Mature submissions only
> ...



I totally agree with this, too. : ) I know some users would LOVE the third option.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 5, 2008)

icehawk said:


> Only if I can have a setting that disables displaying that.



You know what? I take back what I said earlier. I would definitely be willing to pay to disable other people's customization crap.


----------



## AgroAntirrhopus (Jul 5, 2008)

artdecaderoo said:


> Another option would be to allow users to choose whether or not certain submissions are viewable to everybody or exclusively to subscribers.  A sort of voluntary way of thanking those that have contributed, and a way of getting other people to contribute.



I think that's a horrible idea.  That sounds like step one to turning it into a pay only site.

As for what kind of perks to add... hmmm....  Maybe the ability to customize the color scheme of your userpage? Dunno, I tend to think the site is pretty darn good the way it is.


----------



## blackpuma (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm.. what feature would I pay for.. hmm.. Well I think FA is pretty much perfect the way it is. But a couple of cool features would be..


* Editable/removable messages (Because I tend to make an ass of my spelling T-T; )

* Cellphone or E-mail (FA) message notification.

* A video submit/view function. (Regular AVI, WMA, MP4 videos, not SWFs). (Like a FurTube )

* Being able to add your own smilies.

* Being able to upload bigger (size) avatars (500 KB, something like that).

* a search function.

* a gallery organization tool (That would be SOO handy).

* a special tab for your writing, in stat of them being lost in your artwork.

* More personal ''Artist information'' options added (Gender, country, language, ect.)

* Besides the ''new uploaded'' images tab on the homepage, a new ''Featured'' images 
tab, to let the more popular images be in the attention a little longer.

* a FA setting designed especially for the systematics of the PSP and PDAs. (Those take forever to load with average equipment).


For this all.. or even for a few of these functions I would definitely pay a couple of bucks. But many of these functions would impossible to add, or to maintain. But hey.. dreaming ain't a crime, right? ;3


----------



## yak (Jul 5, 2008)

This thread is several kinds of special.

Thanks you karoug for starting it, and thanks everyone who posted here. If only this kind of initiative would have been made earlier. Many of the suggestions given here I already see possible and implemented in the near future.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 5, 2008)

yak said:


> This thread is several kinds of special.
> 
> Thanks you karoug for starting it, and thanks everyone who posted here. If only this kind of initiative would have been made earlier. Many of the suggestions given here I already see possible and implemented in the near future.



Just don't go overboard, you know?

I would DEFINITELY pay for the ability to turn OFF gallery customizations, from my own viewpoint. If you decide to go with that, I mean.

Because I really, really love the 'dark' color scheme FA has. In fact, it is the easiest on my eyes out of any other art site! I don't want to be browsing galleries and then bump into someone's bright, customized page layout / color choice. *winces* That would distract me from the art all together.


----------



## karoug (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually, instead of a site banner what about being able to add crawl text to your own user page? That way you could advertise commissions or give shout outs even after it wasn't your most recent journal anymore. It would either have to be kept PG like the user avatars, there'd need to be two versions of the text in your user profile, or there'd have to be a "mature" checkbox.


----------



## karoug (Jul 5, 2008)

yak said:


> This thread is several kinds of special.
> 
> Thanks you karoug for starting it, and thanks everyone who posted here. If only this kind of initiative would have been made earlier. Many of the suggestions given here I already see possible and implemented in the near future.



Positive feedback from the staff is always appreciated.  I'm glad so many users added good ideas!


----------



## artdecaderoo (Jul 5, 2008)

AgroAntirrhopus said:


> I think that's a horrible idea.  That sounds like step one to turning it into a pay only site.
> 
> As for what kind of perks to add... hmmm....  Maybe the ability to customize the color scheme of your userpage? Dunno, I tend to think the site is pretty darn good the way it is.



I would not be willing to pay for just customization.  If I wanted customization, I'd get a website, which I did.  (And it's a pay site! Making money off of hard work?? EVIL!!)  I think customization can be a bad idea at times, because it can make the browsing experience less intuitive and efficient.  Of course, if it were done well, that's a different story, for sure.  Though I still wouldn't pay for just the ability to customize.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 5, 2008)

yak said:


> Many of the suggestions given here I already see possible and implemented in the near future.


sure, but they're all for moot if we can't get a payment infrastructure going.  PayPal isn't going to cut it and I have my doubts about Google Checkout too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 5, 2008)

XD  What?

Okay, seriously.  Maybe be able to post larger images.  Ex: Max size being may be 2500x2500 pixels instead of the 1280x1280 pixel size.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 5, 2008)

I SERIOUSLY want to see some furry flash in here... i mean seriously furry flash vids are the best, idc if its yiffy or not, lonely wants vids >.<


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 5, 2008)

I would pay lots of money to see all the noobs be exterminated.

They're giving me a e-migraine. :3


----------



## yak (Jul 5, 2008)

Undying Song said:


> Just don't go overboard, you know?
> 
> I would DEFINITELY pay for the ability to turn OFF gallery customizations, from my own viewpoint. If you decide to go with that, I mean.
> 
> Because I really, really love the 'dark' color scheme FA has. In fact, it is the easiest on my eyes out of any other art site! I don't want to be browsing galleries and then bump into someone's bright, customized page layout / color choice. *winces* That would distract me from the art all together.


Oh Song.
As long as you actually suggest it and know that I saw it, you can be sure that it will be considered. We don't want to make anything worse if we can help it.

But if you don't suggest, a pretty nifty feature that you think would benefit FA could easily never be implemented because we simply didn't think of it ourselves.

This is why this thread is special. It has suggestions, lots of them, in one place.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> A taco dispenser.



And Dragoneer wins again 



but seriously, i would love to see some extra perks on this site, if it means helping to keep the site up and running, then i will contribute whatever way i can


----------



## yak (Jul 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> sure, but they're all for moot if we can't get a payment infrastructure going.  PayPal isn't going to cut it and I have my doubts about Google Checkout too.



Payment infrastructure or not - I will let Dragoneer or someone else worry about and work on that. 
I'm just thinking in terms usability and the ability of implementation, also giving feedback and thanks to the people on this thread.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't think bigger files submitted would do any good... many images are way too large to fit on my sceen as it is. and large texts onscreen are hurtful to some poeple's eyes.

I'd like to pick up some ideas, as they seem most useful to me:

the ability to edit own replies

a galery organisation tool

a 'blocked' list with more than ten slots (you all know some users out there can use it!)

and personally, a fix for my broken 'delete' button in the PM section. dunno how many pages I have accumulated since then...

letting people customize their pages might lead into accidentally settings like white letters on white background and such, or other eye-cancer inducing combinations. there are too few who could do somethign nifty and non-distracting, and I am not among those.


----------



## Artie (Jul 5, 2008)

I suggested this in another thread, but this seems to be the big suggestion thread right now.

Rather than having filter preferences to the "General art only" and "All submissions" that exists currently, I'd like to suggest three filter levels instead:

- Display only General submissions
- Display only General and Mature submissions
- Display All submissions (General, Mature, and Adult)

There would probably be a lot of people who would get use out of the second option, which as far as I know, does not currently exist.

Additional suggestions:
- I know a better tagging system is in the works.  I don't know if this has been suggested, but perhaps each user can have a custom list of tags they want filtered out of their browsing as well.  So if I add the tag "blah" to the list, then I simply won't see any submissions which are tagged "blah".

- I'm sure most of us know about the IPFL, but I think it would be far more useful to integrate a similar function into FA itself.  Allow users to voluntarily supply their zip code, or city and state, or lat/long coordinates if they would like to make their location public, in which case people can find out who else lives nearby them (In terms of miles/km away, not the actual location).  This would be entirely voluntary of course, so no one would have to worry about privacy if they didn't want to add their information to it.  I feel this would be a lot more useful than the IFPL, because FA has far more users and it would get a lot more use as part of FA.


Oh, and I'm not suggesting these as perks for paid users, but rather something everyone can use on the site.  Something like IFPL functionality would not be very useful unless everyone could use it.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 5, 2008)

yak said:


> Oh Song.
> As long as you actually suggest it and know that I saw it, you can be sure that it will be considered. We don't want to make anything worse if we can help it.
> 
> But if you don't suggest, a pretty nifty feature that you think would benefit FA could easily never be implemented because we simply didn't think of it ourselves.
> ...



Hee. You have put me at ease. ^_^

(I've made the mistake of browsing SheezyArt galleries in the past.. You'd be surprised the sort of layouts some people choose. Eye-blinding! My own included..)


----------



## TehSean (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd be willing to actually categorize my works if I didn't think that doing so were superfluous, but for now, I keep everything General or Mature since Mature/Adult fall under the same filter option anyway.

FA could adopt a tagging system not unlike the one used in www.furryartpile.com to filter in and out certain tags, the ability to block out entire artists' galleries would be nice, too, and be borrowing from the VCL Sieve(filter), and at the same time use the guidelines as a way to enable search, with options to filter out certain types of uploads such as music, video or flash, writing, pictures and so on, but as it stands now, all of those things will only be available in Ferrox and I think it's important to remind people that Ferrox only has three people AT MOST working on it, and it's been stated somewheres that it's only worked on in their spare time, so I don't even expect it to be done a year from now.

 As FA's userbase desires grow more and more into a myspace-like, social-networking setting (just look at the behavior of people and memes and chan-like mentality in their turnover rates as a kind of indicator) and the option to produce _clubs and communities_ within the site itself becomes more and more a want as well.

The use of clubs/communities would enable my desire for FA to allow Opencanvas replays as a supported filetype since in general, multiple people are involved with the image and it would cut down somewhat on extra uploads since each person tends to upload their own version of the same image... With the community, they could upload one image and tick the names of the people involved so that all the people given credit in the community-upload receive a reply and not just the uploader.

It's been argued that Opencanvas replay files are too large, but under the community options suggested, there would be less wasteful duplication...

Overall though, Ferrox needs more financial backing as it's just someone's a spare-time hobby. :\


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 5, 2008)

Ugh, I hate the whole subscriber thing. It is totally not fair to people who are dirt poor or kids still in their parents' house (granted they wouldn't be able to see half the images anyway, hah). I think people who donate should just be given like a special thing on their profile like "Hurrah, this person donated!" 

Of course, in certain circumstances running on donations alone just isn't viable so it is necessary to introduce these sort of things.

I guess I didn't answer the question, but, rather, mused out loud. My only advice to the admins or who-ever: don't become like lj and sell out to corporate bastards who care more about profit than their clientÃ¨le!


----------



## Ezaiany (Jul 5, 2008)

-Tag system as seen on FAP
-Filter system using said FAP tag system
-Search function using said FAP tag system
-More folders, instead of just gallery and scraps
-Ability to delete my own account
-The least site crashes possible, none at all would be great
-High and steady speed when browsing/uploading etc.

I'd be willing to pay $1 a month for all that. Also, it's been said that if everyone on FA would donate just $1, things would be much better, therefore two different account types should be made.

Artist - ability to upload blah blah and all of the above, costing $1 a month, which is a small enough fee for anyone to pay. Even a dirty hobo could afford it.
Watcher - can only browse, view mature artwork and post comments. No uploads, no favs. Free.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I can only see problems with the banner. Unless the messages people want broadcast were HEAVILY monitored, I don't think it would be wise to have it on there. I can only see it being of use to someone if their message was "-insert name here- sucks" and "Burn in hell, furfags", not to mention "HAI A GURL WANNA YIFF?". In which case, the only people who are going to want to use the banner system are the wholesome ones.
> 
> And lets face it, who ever heard of a wholesome furry?



Honestly, you sound like a soccer-mom. 

I think the board would be fun, particularly if it was filled with drama and stupidity (which I tend to find funny from a distance.)


----------



## Toonces (Jul 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I can only see problems with the banner. Unless the messages people want broadcast were HEAVILY monitored, I don't think it would be wise to have it on there. I can only see it being of use to someone if their message was "-insert name here- sucks" and "Burn in hell, furfags", not to mention "HAI A GURL WANNA YIFF?". In which case, the only people who are going to want to use the banner system are the wholesome ones.
> 
> And lets face it, who ever heard of a wholesome furry?




Sorry if I'm a few pages late replying to this!

If you make it a part of a subscriber service, then it's as simple as pie to implement. There would simply be an option when editing your profile that says "FAboard message," and you would fill in what you would want displayed. The message would show up with your name and a link to your page (holding people accountable for putting up stupid stuff) on random pages.

If you don't want to make it part of a subscriber service, and make it a $1-a-day thing (which is the worse idea to me, but it seems less likely to me that FA will integrate a subscriber service with even the least of benefits because millions of furries will go OMG OMG PAY SITE PAY SITE because furries are spastic) then all you need to avoid truly abusive messages is either a review period before the message actually goes up, or a report button afterwards. If a message is reported it's immediately taken down, sent in for review, and if it's approved it goes back up for its remaining time (without the ability to be re-reported). 

I don't think checking these messages for appropriateness would be any more difficult a job for moderators than having to moderate abusive comments, which wouldn't even be bringing in money.


I like this idea because it's simple and doesn't really do anything. It is, I think, the heart of what FA is looking for. It's a simple feature, it doesn't create a major rift between paying and non-paying members, and what's more it actually adds a little more to the site, gives people a chance to personalize it, give shoutouts, and have a little fun. I like it better as a bonus feature for donating members, because it allows you to attach a name to the message, which is important for immediately cutting down on abuse. But even as a stand-alone I think it could work.


----------



## Kitch (Jul 5, 2008)

1) Search function
2) A more user-friendly way to delete PMs
3) The ability to block unwanted users from commenting on my submissions
4) Metered PM system
5) Custom layouts


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

I just think as long as a Search Function is given to all FA Members than having to pay for it would make searching for a specific artpiece or photo so much eaiser.Plus what ever other furs suggest for members who do subscribe for all the special layouts and costomization techniques I'll stand by.


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 5, 2008)

icehawk said:


> Only if I can have a setting that disables displaying that.



I'll be sure to add the most fugly, irritating and obnoxious colors to my page, just for your beautiful sake -_^


----------



## karoug (Jul 5, 2008)

SachiCoon said:


> I'll be sure to add the most fugly, irritating and obnoxious colors to my page, just for your beautiful sake -_^



It should consist of neon Green, Yellow, and Pink.


----------



## SFox (Jul 5, 2008)

Undying Song said:


> Just don't go overboard, you know?
> 
> I would DEFINITELY pay for the ability to turn OFF gallery customizations, from my own viewpoint. If you decide to go with that, I mean.
> 
> Because I really, really love the 'dark' color scheme FA has. In fact, it is the easiest on my eyes out of any other art site! I don't want to be browsing galleries and then bump into someone's bright, customized page layout / color choice. *winces* That would distract me from the art all together.



You should be able to use css files on your own computer to bypass any color scheme.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 5, 2008)

SachiCoon said:


> I'll be sure to add the most fugly, irritating and obnoxious colors to my page, just for your beautiful sake -_^



*hisses!*

; )


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 5, 2008)

Subscribers will be able to actually transform into their fursonas, while nonsubscribers can only act them out online.


----------



## Zentio (Jul 5, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> Subscribers will be able to actually transform into their fursonas, while nonsubscribers can only act them out online.



I'd pay for that!


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 6, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> Subscribers will be able to actually transform into their fursonas, while nonsubscribers can only act them out online.



You actually might have something there.

It would be a ton of work to make a program like that, but couldn't donators to the site make their own "realistic" avatar? Like a SecondLife avatar? 

The amount of avatar you get is based on what you pay. If you pay 2 dollars, you get a head avatar, for 4 you get a head and chest, and for 6 you could get the whole thing. The avatar could be viewed on your profile page.

To change your avatar to another species, however, you would have to pay for it to be changed again. Or you could have multiple avatars...the possibilities are endless.

This would be an ideal idea if this were an ideal world and the sidewalks were made of candy and chicken strips and all the lakes were made of cola.


----------



## blade (Jul 6, 2008)

I would enjoy seeing:

*a limit on files posted in a single day.  Perhaps subscribers would be able to have a few more above the limit. (I hate flooding.)
*Organization of gallery would be nice. Folders and the sort.
*Resizing for the PSP, iPod and other such small and portable devices.


...forget the tacos...what about Daqueries? ;p


----------



## Guardian (Jul 6, 2008)

I suggest adding a feature that allows users to upload certain pictures, or picture groups (such as a comic ) That you can only see if you pay a certain ammount. A fraction of that goes to FA.

I see people doing it all the time, a 'YOU CAN SEE THE WHOLE THING FOR 10 DOLLARS' or selling ecomics, or paying subscriptions to others being able to see works, like a.. o_o .. porn website.


Although, it's a bit far fetched, it may help FA do good buissiness, as well as FA users to have a less complicated system of doing buissiness. Then again, there'd be the problem of multiple users using the same account.


But it's a suggestion, having 'pay to see' picture groups.


----------



## Kahn (Jul 6, 2008)

*sigh* I can't pay for anything if FA becomes a site that you have to pay just to be a member of, so just delete my account completely.

I knew joining FA was a waste.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 6, 2008)

Kahn said:


> *sigh* I can't pay for anything if FA becomes a site that you have to pay just to be a member of, so just delete my account completely.
> 
> I knew joining FA was a waste.



NO ONE has to pay to be a member of FA, and no one ever will. : )


----------



## SGrayWolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Kahn said:


> *sigh* I can't pay for anything if FA becomes a site that you have to pay just to be a member of, so just delete my account completely.
> 
> I knew joining FA was a waste.



You really should read what Dragoneer and others have said in other posts.

FA will remain free and nobody will lose *any* feature or access that they currently have/had before the downtime.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 6, 2008)

SGrayWolf said:


> You really should read what Dragoneer and others have said in other posts.
> 
> Free accounts will *NOT* lose any feature or access that they currently have/had before the downtime.



_IF_  they decide to have paid accounts at all. Please remember that as well.


----------



## SGrayWolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha yea you beat me to it Undying, I just reworded my last reply to catch that. :B


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 6, 2008)

*grin* x3


----------



## Javarod (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm, lots of good ideas here. Like LJ, customization could be increased for subscribers, with LJ, free accounts get a selection of basic backgrounds, paid users get a choice of fancier backgrounds, or creating their own. As to them creating eye searingly bad pages, that's up to them, ifn they want people to look at their art work, it behooves them to make a page people want to look at, common sense will minimize the really bad ones I suspect.

I almost wish we used a code base like Art Spots/JaxPad (what about licensing it? And what's with the two names?), it uses a module system like an iGoogle page, and some modules could be for paying users only. Imagine using your FA page as your home page, with paying members able to see their email and auctions on a custom background, along with some other premium features.

Speaking of features, here's my suggestions:
FA email  (how much of a load would that be?)
Customization
Unlimited daily uploads
Larger image sizes
Quick commission system  (a form that commissioners fill out complete with payment link)


Other added features (these would be for everyone):
Daily banner (pay 100Â¢, get your message at the top of FA)
Stories tab  (possibly with a different layout that's more fitting for stories)
Search feature


Whelp, I think that 'bout covers what few ideas I can drag out of my mind.


----------



## isthisagoodname (Jul 6, 2008)

If subscribing users are allowed to "trick out" their user pages, I'd like it if the options wouldn't result in older computers being worn out loading the pages, such as huge flash videos, tons of animations, etc. My computer's quite old, and the browser just completely quits if it has to load anything with flash or tons of animations or other clutter.

It's currently why I use FA over dA, they've got so much cluttered crap on their site that most of the time my browser quits on me whenever I try to load it. FA's much simpler and easier for my browser to access.

Also I am poor and would be sad if I had to pay to see certain images only subscribers could see D:

If I had the money yes I'd love to help out and pay, but, yeah...I got none.


----------



## Indagare (Jul 6, 2008)

I think FA is going to have to seriously consider getting ads and possibly giving people the option to pay to avoid seeing such ads. They guys rock in the time and dedication they put into the site, but the donation system is no way to support a site long-term.

That said, perhaps the ads can be fur friendly. Instead of the usual "find your high school classmate" or "the General wants to know your insurance rate" the ads could be for Disney or Six Flags or similar. Perhaps even ads to places that sell crafts on-like like art supplies or fake fur for suits? 

Though I guess the ads can't be too useful or no one will pay to turn them off


----------



## SDWolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Indagare said:


> I think FA is going to have to seriously consider getting ads and possibly giving people the option to pay to avoid seeing such ads. They guys rock in the time and dedication they put into the site, but the donation system is no way to support a site long-term.
> 
> That said, perhaps the ads can be fur friendly. _[snip]_ Perhaps even ads to places that sell crafts on-like like art supplies or fake fur for suits?


 
Already in place, actually.


----------



## Indagare (Jul 6, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> Already in place, actually.



Ah, okay. I'd seen a few ads on FA but I wasn't sure if they had been paying for the space or not. Would it be possible to monitor what types of ads appear? I don't think FA would really like to be sued by parents due to their kids seeing an ad for m/m furry porn...


----------



## TehSean (Jul 6, 2008)

Goodness gracious. This thread's gonna go in circles. Dragoneer and company approve personally the ads that go up on FA. There have been ads appearing on FA for several months now. Initially, Dragoneer announced that the ads were selected as being 'relevant to furries' by linking to furry-related sites like clubstripes, a collar manufacturer, an up and coming graphic novel Ayato's involved in (Heathen City) and others.

I also believe it's been stated already:

If a subscriber system goes into effect...

All the current functions and uses of Furaffinity.net will remain to people who do not pay.
-In fact, as time goes on and new features are added, many of the upgrades will be open to Non-Subscribers.

-It has no been decided what unique options would be given to Subscribers for several reasons:
--There isn't subscriber system
--There aren't new features to pay for


So remember the point of this thread is to discuss what perks you would pay for, to realize what's already been stated and realize that the next level of the discussion is to try and brainstorm a way to attain the desired things without derailing the topic with inane commentary or highly irrelevant personal banter.


----------



## NathanCowan (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd be happy to pay something on an ongoing basis to help support FurAffinity; I'm not entirely comfortable with the idea of getting any sort of special priviliges or functionality for that. 

Still, I'd gladly pay for email notifications.


----------



## eselgeist (Jul 7, 2008)

The ability to actually delete my account.


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 7, 2008)

eselgeist said:


> The ability to actually delete my account.



And what happens when someone happens to get their account hacked for one reason or another? All the comments, submissions, watches and journals everything down the drain with just few clicks. :/ Bad idea unless there's a some sort of recovery system.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 7, 2008)

Feh, I don't need anything special. Just FA running properly would be plenty enough perks for me to donate. *and has*


----------



## TehSean (Jul 7, 2008)

Account deletion could be secured by having to go through a few confirmations and a grace period with a reminder that the account will be deleted just before the grace period is to end.
The account deletion option could be set upon registration with a different password than that used to log into FA with, so you wouldn't be allowed to use your log-in password.

After supplying the unique pass to FA, it would send an email to your mail address and then confirm the deletion. I suggest five days as the deletion period, with final warning on the fourth for cancellation. Cancellation would only take a click of a hyperlink.

In the event that FA goes down, all deletions in-progress should be rolled back and the parties notified.

---------------

Currently, the only way to "delete" your account is to, as Yak said, manually go through your account and remove everything connected to it and abandon it, change your password to something "long and hard to memorize", unwatch all people you've watched, etc, etc. It's a long and tedious process certainly. I don't think account deletion is something you'd want to actually pay for. You're doing the site a service by reducing its already enormous traffic flow. .__.; Uh. Yeah. So if you really, really want to do it, your best bet would be to contact an admin, but you'll be better off just doing it yourself if you want it done quick-fast.


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 7, 2008)

TehSean said:


> Account deletion could be secured by having to go through a few confirmations and a grace period with a reminder that the account will be deleted just before the grace period is to end.
> The account deletion option could be set upon registration with a different password than that used to log into FA with, so you wouldn't be allowed to use your log-in password.
> 
> After supplying the unique pass to FA, it would send an email to your mail address and then confirm the deletion. I suggest five days as the deletion period, with final warning on the fourth for cancellation. Cancellation would only take a click of a hyperlink.
> ...



That's a good failsafe though can't you change your email just with the site's password currently?(not sure but recall seeing it in options) Although if a comfirmation is sent to the old email before changing the email address that would wrap things up nicely.

But anyhow there are some good ideas in this thread. Don't know how that monthly donation thing would pan out but I would certainly sign up on it. Just 500 people donating $2 a month would keep the servers online with current costs. Beyond that could be used for improvements(Ferrox anyone?).


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 7, 2008)

An :Awesome: emoticon.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jul 7, 2008)

Add me to the camp that doesn't want to see things taken from non-paying users.

An icon showing you donated
Less ads (The ones on the left, fine, since they're from within the community of furry. But no google ads or things)
The ability to choose to NOT be notified of someone's journal.
Multiple user pics/icons.
Maybe a special theme (I really don't care.)
More images per page in the inbox.
Maybe a subscription only subforum in the forum?
Edit-able comments!


----------



## TehSean (Jul 7, 2008)

You are able to set the number of images displayed in your submissions inbox to either 64 or 128 max I think.. c.c; Is that not enough?

As a reminder, the key functions of the site won't be *taken from* non-paying users. The extra features suggested here do not currently exist.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 7, 2008)

Ezaiany said:


> [...]
> I'd be willing to pay $1 a month for all that. Also, it's been said that if everyone on FA would donate just $1, things would be much better, therefore two different account types should be made.
> 
> Artist - ability to upload blah blah and all of the above, costing $1 a month, which is a small enough fee for anyone to pay. Even a dirty hobo could afford it.
> Watcher - can only browse, view mature artwork and post comments. No uploads, no favs. Free.




it seems it has to be repeated on every page here (as well as on that 118-page monster thread behind that corner) that *there will nothing be taken away from free accounts that was there before, as clearly stated multiple times by admins and staff.*
so, please don't try and erect a two-class community.

as for dirty hobos, don't forget that online paying services are NOT available in every single country on earth, or only if you meet obscenely high standards (as in austria). money orders are good only in the US, and don't try to transfer bank-to-bank only 1$ to overseas. they wouldn't even consider it. because the fees would be multiple times of that single buck.

browse and look at artwork only? if I'd go for that I can very well go to VCL. it wouldn't be any difference... and not even be able to fav? to upload a little bit of fun pictures?
that's not what a community is for. nobody would waste his/her time with that, trust me.


----------



## cesarin (Jul 7, 2008)

my suggestions ( which are similar to others.. )

* Limited search,( for free users a maximum of 5-6 pages of images) for paid is infinite number of pages
* Search for Journals ( this only for paid )
* More images per Gallery (instead of 24-- you can get up to 100 per page )
or biggest thumbnails


----------



## TOV (Jul 8, 2008)

I really want to be able to read comments on the message page like you can with a DA sub. Instead of having to go to each picture and read them. Please god that is all I really want!


----------



## blade (Jul 8, 2008)

That would be something that would be nice to have in there, or having a chain for replies on the comment made.


----------



## SFox (Jul 9, 2008)

eselgeist said:


> The ability to actually delete my account.



I can imagine what kind of problems that could cause.
Someone decides to leave the site for whatever reason and deletes their account, then an imposter re-creates the account when they leave...


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Jul 9, 2008)

I second the taco dispenser. Add in a self cooling wine rack stocked with Blackberry Arbor Mist. And maybe shots of Jack.

I don't think search should be on a paid basis, maybe the ability to return more relevant items, but that's a stretch even. I also don't like the idea of a border around icons because it can disrupt the flow of the site. Maybe a very small icon next to the name, like a dot or something that would fit neatly into a sentence.

How about these?
- Ability to have a custom colored template for your user page visible to others (would be templates that are pre-made colors, selected from a menu, so no one decides to be the wise guy and have their page be blinding horrid colors).
- An extra page tied to the use page to serve as a character biography (the higher the subscriber, the more bio pages they are allotted, which can include things like embedded thumbnails to serve as references).
- A small mention in the con book or somewhere on the site. Not how much was donated, just that you are a "friend of FA" or "supporter" or whatever title you wanna give it.
- Ability to either turn off specific ads or opt out of them at a high enough supporter level.
- Ability to turn off your own supporter functions in case you just want to be an anonymous supporter.


----------



## Takiro (Jul 9, 2008)

i don't know if this was already suggested, 'cause i was to lazy to read all posts, but how about a seperat section for the comics.
i've seen many comics in the gallerys  of other artists and the single pages are spraid over the whole gallery (sometimes) so you've to go back to the first page and then search trough the complete gallery for every single page of the comic. it would be better if there were a new part of the userpage for comics.

for example betwen gallery and scraps is a new button that links to the comic section of the artist. there's will be just shown the thumbnails of the different comics that shows whatever you chose (maybe the cover) and by a click on the comic  you'll come to the whole comic, if you know what i mean. 
i bet many artist would pay for something like that; i would.


----------



## StfN (Jul 19, 2008)

Taking the risk that someone already suggested it and it was disapproved (which is still better than having to read through half a million of threads and posts), I'm throwing in a suggestion here myself.

I've been wondering if it would be possible for (paying) users to have subdomains, like for example DA has. You know, instead of www.furaffinity.net/user/stfn have stfn.furaffinity.net, to me that would make it more personal, more like something I'd link to as my own site. But really, I have no idea how much trouble it would be setting that up for users (if it could work automatically or if it would have to be set up for every single user), and it if would mean any extra costs for FA.
Just saying it's something that could be taken into consideration if it turned out to be something more users than just myself would want.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 19, 2008)

Right clicking on images or flash etc. will come up with a pop up saying " Stealing Not Allow " and the urls will be hidden so they can't bypass it the same with save page as .


----------



## Takiro (Jul 19, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Right clicking on images or flash etc. will come up with a pop up saying " Stealing Not Allow " and the urls will be hidden so they can't bypass it the same with save page as .



and how the hell shall we get our porn then? xD


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 19, 2008)

Takiro said:


> and how the hell shall we get our porn then? xD


 It will have to be a option for people who don't want there art stolen or whatever .


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 19, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Right clicking on images or flash etc. will come up with a pop up saying " Stealing Not Allow " and the urls will be hidden so they can't bypass it the same with save page as .



Please, don't make me laugh.  All that's going to do is annoy people and delay them for like... 5 seconds.  All people have to do is View Source to look at the web page's html and get the direct URL from there.


----------



## sentharn (Jul 19, 2008)

I personally think it would be a bad idea to limit the search function to paying users only--there are some people who's financial situation is so poor they can *not* part with even a modest price of ~$4 a month, or people who would be happy with being a normal user than would not be willing to pay extra for a search function.

And then there are people like me, who are both too poor to part with any money that is not ABSOLUTELY necessary, and who would be unwilling and really pissed off if we had to pay for a search function when perfectly happy as a normal user.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 19, 2008)

sentharn said:


> I personally think it would be a bad idea to limit the search function to paying users only--there are some people who's financial situation is so poor they can *not* part with even a modest price of ~$4 a month, or people who would be happy with being a normal user than would not be willing to pay extra for a search function.
> 
> And then there are people like me, who are both too poor to part with any money that is not ABSOLUTELY necessary, and who would be unwilling and really pissed off if we had to pay for a search function when perfectly happy as a normal user.



Better to limit it to paying users than not have it at all, if it comes to it.  Even DeviantArt basically had no search forever just like FA because it was too server intensive.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 19, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> It will have to be a option for people who don't want there art stolen or whatever .



If it can be seen or heard, it can be copied. Nothing you can do about that. See below why it is a bad idea.



Takiro said:


> and how the hell shall we get our porn then? xD



For those with large enough monitors, PrintScreen button + Irfanview or another simple image editor. Following that, the user crops the image and saves it to their desired format, usually JPG.

The "no saving" idea is totally lame, so how do some of us who want to wank at times when we have no internet and cannot look at it? That's why I prefer saving stuff I love or really like on the hard drive to access it later.



Fuzzypaws said:


> Please, don't make me laugh.  All that's going to do is annoy people and delay them for like... 5 seconds.  All people have to do is View Source to look at the web page's html and get the direct URL from there.



That too.

Not to mention that will greatly decrease traffic to X artist and increase user frustration.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 19, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Right clicking on images or flash etc. will come up with a pop up saying " Stealing Not Allow " and the urls will be hidden so they can't bypass it the same with save page as .


no


----------



## cesarin (Jul 19, 2008)

somberfox said:


> I can imagine what kind of problems that could cause.
> Someone decides to leave the site for whatever reason and deletes their account, then an imposter re-creates the account when they leave...



or the inversed.. someone hacks into your someone's account and does the "delete"
whent he real user will come whinning about how they lost everything and will blame the admins of his own stupidity.


----------

